# Entertainment for a gerbil!



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Some of you will know that one of my gerbils Storme passed away last week.
Rolo my other gerbil is now by herself and I will be looking to get a new one but she's doing really well at the minute, she is up in the day and loves coming out to play. I'm really glad bout this.

I was wondering if anyone knew any good DIYs to keep her entertained? She's doing absolutely fine, but any new treats, toys or anything I could make her because I love trying new things would be great!

If there's anything you suggest I buy that would be great too. She definitely isn't bored, but she loves to have new things to explore or try  

If anyone can show me anything they've found online or done themselves please tell me! Also it doesn't just have to be for gerbils, they can be things meant for rabbits or hamsters because they all work really in toys. Tell me what your little pets love!

Thea


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

My hamster loved picking off the food I stuck to a diy tube of cardboard. Even if it was just his ordinary food! I used flour glue mixture and that was a couple hours of entertainment, particularly useful for not wasting the crumbs and scraps at the bottom of the feed bag!


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

ooh such a great idea! I've seen something similar before but most of her treats have run out now and I don't want to feed her too many at one time, so definitely good idea to use the scraps at the bottom of the bag too  Thanks, will try!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Have you ever watched Erinsanimals on youtube? She does a lot of DIYs - hideaways, play toys and brain toys, the measurements (if any given) are aimed at hamsters but if needed they can be changed for gerbils.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have watched her occasionally for particular things, but didn't know she made DIY toys! Thank you, I'll have a look, I'm sure there will be something I can do


----------

